# hi, i'm new



## this_is_not_how_i_am (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi all i'm new, i'll post some new things tommorow about some things that worries me for too much time.

sorry for my bad english, i'm not english.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Hello where do you come from? =)


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

How are you? Good I hope.

Welcome.


----------



## this_is_not_how_i_am (Jan 8, 2008)

> Hello where do you come from? =)


Now i live in italy.


> How are you? Good I hope


.

Not so good but i wish i'll get fine one day.


> Welcome.


Thanks, now i've got to go, but i wanna write some of me soon.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

Is the weather in Italy as good as England? =P

Welcome again =).


----------

